# 気もちする?



## nemurenai

Does this phrase exist and, if so, what does it mean? I keep (I think) hearing it in a song, and I'm unsure of it, since there are verbs like 感じる etc.

Thank you.


----------



## Ocham

Without context, I can't say anything definite, but it could be used in a certain situation.

もし人に叩(tata)かれたら、どんな*気持ちする？*
Literally:How* do you feel *if someone hits you?


----------



## nemurenai

So, it can simply meen "to feel" something? What I think I heard was "気もちしたりならいつでもlucky day". In my head, the only way it makes sense is if "気もちする" is stronger than something like "感じる" (I'm not disputing your knowledge; just giving my thoughts )


----------



## noriaki

Hello,

What you heard could be "新しい気持ち探しに行くよLucky Lucky Day"? Because the sentence is a little bit strange.
Or do you know the tiltle of the song, or the artist?

It may help us.


----------



## nemurenai

It may have been したい　as opposed to したり　- my confusion also stems from the fact that I can't really pick one.  I reasoned that, if it were "したい", why not say "したければ" instead of "したいなら" so that's why i decided "したり".　But I'm sure that's the only element in doubt. Apart from that, I think it was as i wrote. It's a song by Rie fu, but it hasn't been released yet, so there aren't lyrics anywhere. It was a radio preview. (It was actually "lucky, lucky, lucky day", but i didn't think it mattered). Is it strange in that it doesn't make sense, or is it just unusual?


----------



## noriaki

Hello, thanks for clarifying! I understood your thinking and we cannot see lyrics.

At first, we don't say 気もちしたりなら.
On the other hand, both "気もちしたければいつでもlucky day" and "気もちしたいならいつでもlucky day" don't make sense for me.
I think "気もちした*の*ならいつでもlucky day" sounds good, but I'd like to know some words right before the sentence, if possible.

I also guess it would be a different sentence with similar sounds.

Thanks.


----------



## nemurenai

I've recently had a chance to listen to a clearer version, and it turns out that it's 命 not 気もち　 (or at least it now sounds more like 命 than 気もち).  Even so, I still can't tell what it means. Does this make more sense?

"おまじないはいつでも君の名前" comes before, but I don't think it could changes the meaning. (That's why I didn't mention it before)


----------



## noriaki

Hello, thanks for the additional information.

I found the song on a official websight, and I felt it was a good song.
You can try to listen to the music if your environment is compliant.
http://ototoy.jp/_/default/p/31053
(Please don't ask me about a compliant environment. I don't know.)

The lyrics would be "気もちしたいならいつでもlucky day".

P.S. I wrote down all of it's lyrics.
(I should not post it in a public BBS because of its copy right.)
It may feel like gramatically or literally strange, but I think Rie Fu has some purpose.

Thanks.


----------



## nemurenai

I noticed, though, it varies between inochi and kimochi, and I'm still kind of confused.


----------



## noriaki

I think it's not 命 but 気持ち. 
It sounds 気持ち and we don't use a verb "する" with "命".


----------



## nemurenai

Ok then. I suppose I'm just hearing it wrong . Thank you for all of the help


----------



## noriaki

You are welcome.

According to the official web sight, it is going to be published soon.
I'm not 100% sure, but you will be able to know the truth near in the future.

Thanks.


----------



## noriaki

Hello again,

I listened to the music several times and I changed my mind.
I think it would be "気もち次第(し*だ*い)ならいつでもlucky day".

It makes sence much more than before.

Thanks.


----------



## nemurenai

That makes so much more sense  Thank you.


----------

